# Angeln in Westafrika, Benin



## belgischerAngler (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo Forengemeinde,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach allen Informationen die ihr mir zu diesem Thema geben könntet (Westafrika, speziell Benin).
Infos über vorkommende Süßwasserfische sind genauso willkommenwie Infos zu Meeresbewohnern  und deren Bestandsdichten. Auch wäre es interessant über eure dortigen Erfahrungen zu hören. Bei Interesse bin ich auch über icq oder msn zu erreichen.
Grüße,
nick#6


----------



## tamandua (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Westafrika, Benin*

Ich war zar noch nicht dort, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sich die Gegebenheiten nicht grundsätzlich von denen in Namibia unterscheiden. Zu Namibia gibt es hier noch einen fast taufrischen Bericht von Rob, du findest ihn etwas weiter unten im Board. Vllt gibt Rob dir ja auch noch einige gute Ratschläge zum Angeln in Afrika.#6


----------



## getchyouzander (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Westafrika, Benin*

Jo,
ich mach mich grad e bissel schlau über Gambia für Winterurlaub und hab gestern gelesen dort gäbe es Seezungen, Barrakudas, Butterfish, Seeteufel, Frauenfisch und Tarpon. Sicher auch Hai und Rochen. Nilhecht und Barsche im Fluss.
Benin ist sicher ähnlich

Schau doch mal da:
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/search.php?lang=German

bei Benin

http://www.fischen24.de/images/gambia2005183.jpg

Ganz nett|supergri 
So, viel mehr hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden, doch ich fang ja auch grad an zu suchen und werd zu gegebener Zeit sicher selber posten.


----------



## getchyouzander (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Westafrika, Benin*



			
				getchyouzander schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.fischen24.de/images/gambia2005183.jpg
> 
> Ganz nett|supergri


 
Also das wäre ein Tigerfisch wie ich später gelesen hab.
(Der Namibiabericht macht einen ja ganz fuchsig auf sowas exotisches )
In Gambia geht sowas per Pauschalreise recht günstig mit vorOrt suchen.
Bzw. im Karaiba Beach bieten sie Brandungsangeln vom Hotel aus an - nur ist dieser Laden mir eher zu teuer. Wenn es Last-Minute nicht einiges günstiger wird#t .

Wieso zieht es Dich denn nach Benin, Belgischer Angler?
Hast Du schon Kontakte dort?
Vorstellung über Kosten, auch für Little-Big-Game oder solche Flussfahrten? 
Oder andere Boardies schon Erfahrungen dort gesammelt?

Dann würd ich gerne wissen:m #6


----------



## getchyouzander (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Westafrika, Benin*



			
				belgischerAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forengemeinde,
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach allen Informationen die ihr mir zu diesem Thema geben könntet (Westafrika, speziell Benin).
> Infos über vorkommende Süßwasserfische sind genauso willkommenwie Infos zu Meeresbewohnern und deren Bestandsdichten.
> Grüße,
> nick#6


 
Dann wär da noch der Artikel vom Dez. 1993 Blinker: Die Knochenbrecher von Sierra Leone. Wieder n anderes westafrikanisches Land und geht um Großtarpone bis über 2 Zentner in der Mündung des Sherbro-River mit Kontaktadresse,

aber für meinen geldbeutel nicht drin#c .
--------------------------------------------------------------
Meeräschen gibts auch dort und Bongas???
Weiss nicht was das ist.


----------



## yanigo (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Westafrika, Benin*

hi, war im frühjahr in lagos, nigeria, was ja direkt neben benin liegt und ich kann dir sagen das du im meer fantastisch fängst. brauchst nur ne lange und sehr stabile spinnrute und dann wirf dicke blinker in die brandung. am besten sind eher windstille tage wenn die brandung nicht so stark ist. stachelmakrelen haben sich um meine blinker gerissen. war echt ein hammer-angelerlebnis. vergiss das stahlvorfach und einen sonnenhut nicht : )

mfg

Yannick


----------

